

FBI Flouts Obama Directive to Limit Gag Orders on National Security Letters - etiam
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/02/19/fbi-flouts-obama-directive-limit-gag-orders-national-security-letters/

======
ingler
America is slowly turning into a mini-gulag with takeout and liquor.

